# 65 frame /motor mounts



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Still tearing the 65 apart , and I noticed that the stamped mounts bolted to the frame for the motor mount points are different, left to right.
The holes in the frame have been altered also. One mount is longer from the top bolt holes to the lower one. Also, one of the stamped mounts is taller from the cross member to the saddle area where the motor mount bolt goes thru. Don't know if who ever owned the car screwed up the left from right and just redrilled the cross member.
Can't find anything in the Pontiac chassis manuals.
Does anyone know which side gets which mount?

Thanks in advance.

rich


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i just looked ta my frame.on my 67 gto the longer one is on the passenger side and the shorter one is on the drivers side


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

I just went out and looked at my 65 GTO chassis and the motor mount steel support bracket on the left side has the higher hump where the bolt goes through. I can send you a picture if you want.
Kev


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a pic of a 67 bay. You can see the left mount is taller than the right.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Who ever had this car in an earlier live, re -drilled the frame for I don't have a clue. Also re-drilled the trans cross member too! 

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They might have used a motor and tranny from a different year car and dropped in the whole unit and redrilled to make the new stands work in that car. I would try to locate the right stands and mounts.


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just did a search and ended up here. This is what I'm dealing with on my '65..... 

Can someone tell me if this is correct for going back with Pontiac power? This car will get a 428 block with a TriPower. If the block is symmetrical, I never understood the reason for the offset brackets. If anybody knows that answer, I'm all ears.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

TriPower65 said:


> Just did a search and ended up here. This is what I'm dealing with on my '65.....
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is correct for going back with Pontiac power? This car will get a 428 block with a TriPower. If the block is symmetrical, I never understood the reason for the offset brackets. If anybody knows that answer, I'm all ears.


Taller mount on the left to allow for engine movement under load. Not sure about placement....might be good for 1965. The mounts on my 68 were on the rear set of holes for V8 engine.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TriPower65 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the explanation. I kept going back to engine torque as the reason for the difference, so that makes good sense.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

